# Ava turns 3 years old today :)



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep, it's Ava's birthday today!!! Seems like I just brought her home....:wub:
Happy Birthday sweet girl, mommy loves you.
View attachment 97312



Well little Miss Emy, and her mom Jane (njdrake) sent Ava a birthday gift!!!:chili::aktion033:


View attachment 97313



What a sweet present, 3 gifts for a 3rd birthday!!
View attachment 97314



Looky!!! It's an "A"!!! :thumbsup: Love that bling :wub:
View attachment 97315



Emy has such a way with words....
View attachment 97316



Ut Oh.....it seems this gift has everybody interested!!! 
View attachment 97317



Thank you Jane and Emy, we love you very much! You've made our day :aktion033:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Ava have a lovely birthday x


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lovely gifts & thoughts. . . 

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor
*Happy Birthday Ava! It is nice to know a star! May all of your wishes come true and may you be forever young!
Kitzel sends lovies, but don't tell Mercedes!:HistericalSmiley::innocent:*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 3rd Birthday, Ava!!! How cute she looks in her birthday hat! Such sweet gifts from Jane and Emy!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABY AVA!!!!! 

What sweet gifts Jane and Emmy sent you!!! Bling is always a great gift to receive and it totally fits your personality! A little bling in a small package! :wub: I know mommy will totally spoil you today and you deserve it! :thumbsup: Kisses from Bibu!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:chili::chili::chili:HAPPY BIRTHDAY AVA!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETEST AVA :wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday sweet little Ava!!! :Flowers 2:


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Awww :wub: HAPPY BIRTHDAY AVA!! :chili: Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww happy birthday Ava :wub: :wub: you don't look a day over 1 LOL


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ava!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy birthday, Ava! You don't look a day over 6 months!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy birthday adorable AVA :wub:


----------



## Amandasc88 (Sep 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ava!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet Ava!! Wags and licks from Frank, Truffles and Lola!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ava -- a very, very happy 3rd birthday -- from your Mom, Secret. She says that she remembers your birth very well.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

And Awntie Lynn, Lacie and Tilly also send birthday wishes.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday wee Ava!!!arty:

You look so cute! Not only does your mommy love you, but you have bushels of aunties and cousins who love you!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday, sweet Ava!!! :chili::chili: Very nice gifts!!! Enjoy your special day.:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

THE BIG THREE! Have a happy, happy and fun day!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. happy birthday Ava! It seems like just yesterday that you got her pat!! Time sure is flyin by....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday, sweet Ava!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Angel Ava! You couldn't be more adorable if you tried. Love the hat and dress-- it's so "you"! 

Cozette sends you a puppy kiss and says not to forget her, LOL.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

wow, I can't believe ava is 3 already. HAPPY birthday sweet little madame :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

*Happy Birthday to the sweetest of sweets. Love your birthday hat, too too cute.*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweet Ava:wub: I can't believe your 3 littleone:wub:
Pat you should enter that picture in a contest, seriously it would be adorable on a Hallmark card


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy birthday AVAarty:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

:heart::heart:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET AVA!!!:heart::heart: I'll toast to you at happy our tonight!:drinkup:

What cool gifts! I love love Emy's message in the card. Oh my, and that hat?!?! freakin precious. What a doll!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe it's been three years already. Of course, Ava still looks like a young chick. 

Happy Birthday Sweet Ava!!!​


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ava! :wub: What wonderful gifts from Emy! Hope you've had a great day 

Love,


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! time flies... she still looks like a teeny puppy. Cutie Ava Baby, Happy Birthday arty: arty:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday little one!

Wow, I can't believe she's really 3...gosh, REALLY??? Are you sure? (LOL!) London's going to be 4 in December and it seems like London was much older than Ava...yikes!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Princess....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Happy birthday sweet Ava!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh ava happy bday u sweet cute precious girl , im in love w that face , what an adorable bday outfit !!! love u ! n what awesome gifts!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry I'm late to the pawty...
:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SWEET AVA:cheer: Love you little girl and hope you were spoiled. Heck, hope?? I KNOW you were spoiled. :chili::chili: And love your gifts. They're perfect.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

3 already,they grow so fast!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Secret says that she's glad that Ava was her last baby 'cause she doesn't think that she could have produced one that was cuter or more spoiled. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY
AVA:cheer:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Happy birthday baby girl Ava!!! She just has the sweetest little face that melts me.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday gorgeous Ava!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday little beauty.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

AVA AVA AVA... you are queen of yesterday! Happy belated birthday you cutie pie!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ava!! 
Wow, it really doesn't seem like you could possible be 3, seems like yesterday we saw your first pictures posted.
We're glad you liked your gifts and hope you have a zillion more birthdays. :wub:

Emy said to tell you that she's sure about the small package thing! 

hugs and love,
Emy
Jane, Zoey and Tess


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:wub:Happy Birthday sweet Ava!:wub:

Your birthday gifts from Auntie Jane, Tess, Zoey, and Emy are just perfect for a sweetie pie like you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*So sorry I missed it*

Happy 3rd Birthday little Miss Ava! I am so sorry I missed being online yesterday to wish you a great day. Rocky says, "Good going Mom. And, "Happy Birthday!" Ava is such a darling Pat...how do you keep from squeezing her to pieces? :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

AVA-delicious, AVA-the-cutie-patutie, AVA-the-beauty, AVA-l'Amour, AVA-the-kissable, AVA-the-huggable, AVA-the-squeezable, AVA-The-We-Want-To-Borrow-You, AVA-The-Wanna-Be-"Gabor", AVA-The-Look-Like-A-Toy, AVA-Is-In-The-A-TEAM....


Pat, may you enjoy many many more years of cuddling with her,

Happy Birthday ^.^


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Ava!!
Time sure flies and next month Autumn's turn 3 as well


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, thank you everyone for the warm wishes! This was the fastest 2 1/2 years ever! Wish I could slow time down so I can have her forever.:innocent:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy belated birthday baby-girl Ava!! Looking as pretty and young as ever!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy belated birthday wishes are sent the long, long way from Germany to you, little girl!

Hope you enjoyed your special day! :w00t:

Very pretty presents for a very cute girl! The card is so lovely...!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Wowee, I cant believe Ava is 3 already. Time has flown. Happy Birthday Ava.

She was very lucky to get such beautiful gifts.


----------

